# Draper Mini Lathe



## Dieseldog (14 Nov 2011)

Does any one own a Draper 7989 WTL330 variable speed mini wood lathe...think thats what its called
just found one on the net for £139 ....are they any good ?
im after a new mini lathe for pen turning 

Any info on this lathe would be great
What mini lathe would you recommend for pen making around the £250 mark 

Thanks Dave


----------



## jpt (14 Nov 2011)

I would rather spend the extra and have the Axminster one viewtopic.php?f=6&t=55831&view=unread&sid=d8019e5f0a103d55a51868f4fb529ca5#unread

john

Mod edit: I think that link is a little astray


----------



## Dieseldog (14 Nov 2011)

yeah that link is very astray


----------



## jpt (14 Nov 2011)

Not sure how that happened try this one http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rod781208/

john


----------



## Dieseldog (14 Nov 2011)

Cheers John, i like the sound of that one , has very good reviews
im doing a fair this weekend and the money from that will go towards my new lathe 

Thanks Dave


----------



## theartfulbodger (15 Nov 2011)

buy it with extras for £11 more
http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rod866116/

or with chucks? but the extra value is harder to spot
http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-aw ... tomsection


----------



## drillbit (15 Nov 2011)

+1 for the Axminster. Will be better quality, and you will get fantastic after sales support.

Also - the number of special offers Axminster are doing worries me. Hope it doesn't mean they are struggling to stay afloat. We all need to spend as much as we can at their shops to ensure they stay in business. Well, that's what I have been telling my wife....


----------



## nev (15 Nov 2011)

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rod781208/
:shock: thats just ridiculous! a complete variable speed lathe for less than half what it would cost just to add a variable speed unit to my lathe.
I'm off to the shed to sulk :?


----------

